# Dumb phone with windows mobile?



## samc2 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have an old Samsung dumb phone with a 4 directional D pad and a center button with a full qwerty key board. Is there a way I could put windows mobile on it? Not windows phone 7, windows mobile!! If there is a way how would I do this? Thanks! 

From 
A newb hacker


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

What does it have on it now?

and I am with you Windows phone 7 is junk :grin:

WM6.5 <3
WM6.1 <3


----------



## samc2 (Oct 25, 2011)

It's just like some generic OS idk but it's not like android... As I said dumb phone


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

You have to give people more info to help you out. Try going to settings on your phone, then select "about phone" or "phone info" then find out what OS your phone is running and what the model of your samsung phone is/name.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Or just the model/make of your phone.

Its probably still running stock OS.


----------



## samc2 (Oct 25, 2011)

i forgot nvm sorry for waist of time! and it wouldnt work anyways!


----------



## nate methusiak (Mar 25, 2012)

I think there are some apps you could download for this. Check appchecker.


----------



## nate methusiak (Mar 25, 2012)

samc2 said:


> I have an old Samsung dumb phone with a 4 directional D pad and a center button with a full qwerty key board. Is there a way I could put windows mobile on it? Not windows phone 7, windows mobile!! If there is a way how would I do this? Thanks!
> 
> From
> A newb hacker


Businesses today are looking into ways to integrate their 'mobile' usage via handheld mobile computers that are running on Windows. Smart phones are great for individuals, but their applications are limited. Plus, they don't have barcode scanners and can't access heavy data charts.


----------

